# Headstand ooth laying



## Rick (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2007)

haha! what in the world?

I wonder if thats annoying her. I would be annoyed if I had to lay my eggs like that :lol: (which won't be happening anytime soon)


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2007)

She started out so low I knew it was going to happen. Didn't seem to bother her and she finished normally.


----------



## spawn (Sep 29, 2007)

She looks really stupid haha. Didn't get bunched up or anything in the thorax?


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

Nope. In the pics she is pretty much finished.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 30, 2007)

What a silly mantis. Good thing she didn't try molting like that when she was younger.


----------

